# Central NY Retriever Club Fall 2015



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 2nd Series: all dogs are back.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 3rd Series: all dogs but #10 are back.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to final series: (7 dogs) 1,5,6,8,11,12,14


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

labmommadeb said:


> DERBY CALLBACKS to final series: (7 dogs) 1,5,6,8,11,12,14


Anyone know who the test dog was in the derby?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Open Call backs?


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Land Blind: (22 dogs) 3,4,6,9,10,13,14,20,21,24,25,26,30,33,35,36,38,39,41,42,47,56. Dog #3 starts.


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

labmommadeb said:


> OPEN CALLBACKS to Land Blind: (22 dogs) 3,4,6,9,10,13,14,20,21,24,25,26,30,33,35,36,38,39,41,42,47,56. Dog #3 starts.


Anyone have derby placements?


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

1st 12, 
2nd 5, 
3rd 6, 
4th 8, 
14 RJ, 
JAM 11


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

paigekjones said:


> Anyone know who the test dog was in the derby?


Catch was the test dog on series 2-4


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Water Blind: (10 dogs) 3,4,6,13,20,21,26,33,36,47. Dog #33 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY PLACEMENTS FALL 2015


1st - #12 Scooter - O/H Sue Armstrong
2nd - #5 Wink - O/H Mark Menzies
3rd - #6 Dolly - O-Doug Cybula / H-Jenny Grasse
4th - #8 Addie - O/H Monte French
RJ - #14 Drake - O/H Bob Willow
JAM - #11 Calie - O/H Michelle Linnane


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (16 dogs) 1,2,3,4,9,10,11,12,14,16,19,21,23,24,25,26


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Final Series: (8 dogs) 3,4,20,21,26,33,36,47. Dog #20 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to the 2nd Series: (24 dogs) 3,5,8,9,14,15,16,17,22,24,25,30,32,33,34,36,39,40,41,42,44,49,51,52. Dog #22 starts.


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

labmommadeb said:


> AMATEUR CALLBACKS to the 2nd Series: (24 dogs) 3,5,8,9,14,15,16,17,22,24,25,30,32,33,34,36,39,40,41,42,44,49,51,52. Dog #22 starts.


Any update on open Q and Am?


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING PLACEMENTS for Fall 2015

1st - #14 Riley - O/H James Langa
2nd - #11 Trip - O-Lynn & Andy Manus H-Ed Forry
3rd - #2 Catch - O/H Tim Mueller
4th - #23 Jaeger - O/H Steve Patterson
RJ - #25 Mesa - O/H W. James Smith
JAMS
#1 - Gracie - O/H Sue Wieder
#4 - Rags - O/H Sue Armstrong
#9 - Fire - O/H Nick Staszko
#21 - Keeper - O/H William Sligh
#26 - Dolly - O-Doug Cybula. H-Jenny Grasse

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN PLACEMENTS for Fall 2015

1st - #4 Petey* - O-Anne Marshall. H-Alan Pleasant
2nd - #36 Bullet - O-Marion Stroud Swingle. H-Alan Pleasant
3rd - #3 Piper - O-Lynn Budd. H-Ed Forry
4th - #47 Krumz - O-Craig Stonesifer H-Ed Forry
RJ - #26 Tonka - O-Jerald Wilks. H-Alan Pleasant

*Earns Petey his FC Title and Qualifies him for National Open

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 3rd Series: (16 dogs) 3,8,9,15,22,24,25,30,33,36,39,40,41,42,44,52. Starting dog #8. Follow signs at Grasse Farm to location.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to Final Series: (7 dogs) 3,8,9,22,24,33,36. Dog #33 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR PLACEMENTS for Fall 2015:

1st - #8 Cash - Alvin Hatcher
2nd - #9 Petey - Anne Marshall
3rd - #36 Abe (earns his AFC!) - Lynn Budd
4th - #24 Amos - Monte French
RJ - #22 Hawk - Jerry Wilks
JAMS:
#3 - Gabby - Joanna Lewis
#33 - Cane - John Thomas

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------

